
Discover New Music - MMOG Written In Django - downer
http://www.thesixtyone.com/
======
dood
Very cool. Interesting to see social voting explicitly described and
implemented as a game, I'm curious how spending/gambling points and leveling
works out. Though if it takes off, I imagine you'll have your hands full with
gaming/spamming ;)

One thought: the faq interface is cute, but I prefer to read the whole thing
at once.

------
Dauntless
Someone had to do it, thanks guys for implementing it :) . Hope it scales
well. Btw, I like how the audio stays on while you change pages, Slick.

The points system is nice also.

------
jasonyan
Awesome site guys! You also just reminded me about the new ATAL EP that came
out yesterday.

~~~
JMiao
Thanks, Jason. We love Disqus.

------
tel
The presentation is incredible. Reminiscent of iminlikewithyou without the
total Flex overhaul. I also like the little artist details that pop up while
you listen.

There's a styling "error" in Safari 3.0 Mac: the rounded corner sprite is PNG
which displays at slightly different color temperatures on different browsers.
It's causing all of your rounded boxes to get dark stripes where it doesn't
match the CSS background. Just use GIF.

------
ivank
Great idea and fantastic presentation. The player doesn't work in Opera 9.5
for me, but I'll use something else for now. [edit:] What I like most (from
the design) are the completely AJAXified pages with psuedo-URL anchors. This
is the first time I've seen it be useful instead of distracting. But, I wish I
didn't see the spinner when changing the volume. Or anytime, really - maybe a
corner loading box?

~~~
downer
Music didn't work for me with Firefox/Flash on Ubuntu.

I'm not sure if that's due to sudden server load...

~~~
hsiung
The sound doesn't play in Ubuntu for some reason. That's something we're
trying to fix. You should be able to watch videos however.

------
oditogre
>You can purchase DRM-free songs by clicking "buy" on select players.

Can you expand on that a bit? What do you mean by 'players' - like, WinAmp /
WMP / etc. or like other members of the site? I use Amazon's music store, so
that's kind of interesting to me.

\\*Edit: I intermittently get "t61.flashplayer.init is not a function" error.
It prevents me from listening to music. Any idea on what to do with that?

~~~
JMiao
"Player" is in reference to the individual song players on the page -- sorry
for the confusion! Just click "buy" on the song you like, and you'll be able
to buy it from Amazon MP3...aside from the mandatory client (although it has a
purpose), I'm also a fan of the Amazon music store.

We'll look into the issue you reported (thanks). What browser/OS are you
using?

You can respond to this thread, or simply send in Feedback from the site.

~~~
oditogre
FF 2.0.0.10 and IE 7 (fully patched) both gave the error on a fully patched
WinXP SP2 system, so I'm guessing it's a flash problem. I'm not at work atm so
I can't check the specifics on the flash being used there, but it's whatever's
the latest because I had to download it to use your site. :)

~~~
JMiao
I haven't run into the symptoms you described and we've been testing multiple,
updated browsers (FF, IE6, IE7, Safari, Opera) on XP/SP2 and Mac. We support
Flash 8 and above. Thanks for bringing this to my attention -- I'll keep an
eye out.

------
nikolaj
Awesome. Very impressive, great concept, and glad to see more people using
django (i use it for almost every site).

------
ian
The name is cool, the UI is tight and I just found a cool new band. Great
work.

~~~
JMiao
Thanks, Ian. We do it for the people, and it's incredibly rewarding when I get
to read comments like yours.

------
nickb
Looks good! Could you please explain point acquisition and what does that
green bar mean? When I signed up it says 1 --- 2 with green thing in the
middle... what is it?

~~~
JMiao
Thanks. The primary way to earn points is to bump songs. If songs you bump get
bumped by others, you'll earn points. The green bar shows a user's progress en
route to the next level. I'll leave you to figure out what the 1 and 2 mean!

~~~
nickb
Ah, now I see where I've seen stuff like this! It's similar to
iminlikewithyou! ;)

------
hsiung
Hi. Thanks for finding our startup :)

~~~
JMiao
They're on to us Sam!

------
eusman
the feature that the music continues to play in the background it's a really
nice one

------
rokhayakebe
can you give us a short introduction to your startup?

~~~
JMiao
thesixtyone is a music discovery game. There's a good, brief intro to how our
site works if you follow the "learn more" link on our front page.

We're two guys, myself (James Miao) and Samuel Hsiung. My background is in
video games while Sam's is in web applications. We made thesixtyone because we
wanted to make finding and listening to new music as fun as possible.

~~~
downer
It looks like such a fantastic idea!

Can hardly wait until the music actually _plays_ on my system (Ubuntu/Firefox)
:) I submitted it anyway because its awesomeness was immediately apparent.

(Also on my other system, with Flash off, ALL the pages get replaced with
"Upgrade to the latest version of Flash here". The pages render and then are
immediately replaced with that message.)

~~~
JMiao
We're working to get you listening! It's been tough b/c we don't have an
Ubuntu box yet.

~~~
donal
I was really starting to get into during the last hour of work, but then I
came home and I really don't want to reboot over to Windows from Ubuntu. And
starting next year even my work machine will be Ubuntu...

VMWare Player is free and images are bountiful. VMWare player:
<http://www.vmware.com/products/player/> Ubuntu:
<http://www.vmware.com/appliances/directory/1068> Can you give me music now?
:-)

~~~
JMiao
Haha, thanks for the suggestions. We actually bought a $400 Dell laptop (I
have a Mac, but what a steal!) and are expecting it within a week. You can bet
Ubuntu is going on that within <30 seconds of its arrival. If you have an
e-mail address, I can send you a message when the site is Ubuntu-ready.

~~~
donal
Rock :-)

Let me know at donal.h at that gmail place.

~~~
JMiao
just sent.

------
jgamman
i got a server error

~~~
JMiao
It's back online. Sorry about that.

